# snow plow for poop?



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

We are feeding 70+ head in our new covered/concrete lane. There is an accumulation crap and dropped feed (not much feed) on the concrete slab. We don't want to drive the 7K lbs skid steer around on the slab too much. I thought maybe a smaller quad with a snow plow could clear the 200' lane where we can load the dump trailer from the end. Not many quad plows around SEAZ, and I don't really know what the capabilities might be.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I doubt a quad would push much manure,esp hit a wet spot it would spin out easily.Perhaps if you scraped it every day in May work??Unlees your manure turns to dust then it may work.

7000 lb skid loader shouldn't bother concrete slab if it had a good base and at least 4" of concrete.

Tore some 40 yr old concrete out and found where it was cracked up it had a poor base and was the reason why it cracked up.Where it had a good base it was good yet.14,000 lb loader went over it 1000's of times


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

i agree with Cy. Traction would be your biggest limiting factor trying to push manure with an atv. I've never had a blade on an atv but I have had a frame on my 06 500 arctic cat crack from normal use. I would worry what would happen to the machine by trying to push more than it can handle. I also agree your skid loader shouldn't hurt that concrete a bit. If its dry hay and fluff it might work.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Agree with bothim. Won't do it. Also would wreck the plow trying. Snow is not as heavy as manure. Snow plows are not built heavy enough to move anything else.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Az cows crap is dry as can be (really dry in May) so I may be able to get the scoop on it.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

azmike said:


> Az cows crap is dry as can be (really dry in May) so I may be able to get the scoop on it.


cattle shit here in summer sticks to concrete and a layer 1" deep can be a bitch to peel off with the skidloader.

If you cleaned it daily or so it prly wouldn't do that.


----------

